
Scientist predicted U.S. protests/riots, says civil unrest may last 10-15 years - uptown
https://www.studyfinds.org/scientist-predicted-civil-unrest-riots-in-2010/
======
rumanator
I'm not sure how this sort of article finds itself being published by Nature.
I mean, it includes surprisingly wrong assertions such as the following:

> In the United States, 50-year instability spikes occurred around 1870, 1920
> and 1970, so another could be due around 2020.

I mean, any freshman who started taking a class in probability understands
that that's not how return periods work. At all. Yes, it's only an opinion
piece with half a dozen articles, but if it's fundamentally questionable then
why pass it off as a reference?

------
rumanator
I'm not sure how this sort of article finds itself being published by Nature.
I mean, it includes surprisingly wrong assertions such as the following:

> In the United States, 50-year instability spikes occurred around 1870, 1920
> and 1970, so another could be due around 2020.

I mean, any freshman who started taking a class in probability understands
that that's not how return periods work. At all.

------
laksdjfkasljdf
> The state (size of the government, GDP, debts, the legitimacy of power)

love to see how they quantify 'legitimacy of power'

